# Help with odd DTC code



## geordiegirl1 (Jul 14, 2013)

In (http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/174897-acceleration-hesitation.html) the continuing saga of my sons 97 Altima, I seem to have a new twist involving a DTC code.

The CEL came back on a couple of days ago, and I pulled the codes manually from the ECU and got 3 codes, - 32, 34, and *11*4, as in 11 long flashes and 4 short (and I read it multiple times),

Can anyone help me with these codes, particular the last one. My sons car is still randomly loosing power/acceleration, and hesitating.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

HOW TO READ DTC AND 1ST TRIP DTC
DTC and 1st trip DTC can be read by the following methods.

The number of blinks of the malfunction indicator lamp in the Diagnostic Test Mode II (Self-Diagnostic Results) Examples: 0101, 0201,1003, 1104, etc. These DTCs are controlled by NISSAN.
CONSULT or GST (Generic Scan Tool) Examples: P0340, P1320, P0705, P0750, etc. These DTCs are prescribed by SAE J2012.

(CONSULT also displays the malfunctioning component or system.)

From the FSM:
1st trip DTC No. is the same as DTC No.
Output of the diagnostic trouble code indicates that the indicated circuit has a malfunction. However, in case of the Mode II and GST they do not indicate whether the malfunction is still occurring or occurred in the past and returned to normal. CONSULT can identify them as shown below. Therefore, using CONSULT (if available) is recommended.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Taking the above into consideration, perhaps your codes are actually 0302, 0304 and 1104? If there are, that would indicate misfire codes on cylinders #2 and #4 and the 1104 is a mechanical issue with the valve body or shift solenoids causing an improper 2nd gear shift. Description for P1104:
DESCRIPTION

This is one of the items indicated by the MIL.
This malfunction will not be detected while the O/D OFF indicator lamp is indicating another self-diagnosis malfunction.
This malfunction is detected when the A/T does not shift into second gear position as instructed by the A/T control unit. This is not caused by electrical malfunction (circuits open or shorted) but by mechanical malfunction such as control valve sticking, improper solenoid valve operation, etc.


----------



## geordiegirl1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just wanted to say Thanks! and close out this thread. I have already posted this to the primary Thread regarding my sons car (see link above), but thought I would add this hear in case anyone searches for these codes.

The code/reason descriptions smj999smj mentioned made sense in light of the symptoms we were experiencing. After considering a few different options regarding the 1104 code, (should we flush the transmission? run Seafoam through it? Change or not change the filter? etc.) for budgetary reasons we decided to try what we could do ourselves - drain the fluid via the plug, drop and clean the pan, change the filter, and refill with fluid and Lucas. We warmed the car up first before draining and manage to get a good 6 quarts out of the system, before refilling.
Immediate difference! After warming and taking up the road in our neighborhood, we could barely even feel the shifts!. 
To address codes 32 & 34, we rechecked the sparkplugs, rechecked the gapping (just to be sure) and replaced the wires with NGK wires. Much smoother.
Disconnected the battery overnight to clear the ECM, and next morning took it out for a tentative drive. No issues.
It has been over a week since then, and we have slowly increased the amount of time the car has been on the road. So far no problems at all. In fact, the car runs better, stronger and smoother than our primary car. So hopefully, we have resolved this issue


----------

